# Spammail mit Schufa-Drohung



## KatzenHai (15 April 2007)

Auf dem Catchall-Account der Kanzlei ging heute (15.04.2007) folgende Spammail ein, die für einige Heiterkeit sorgte, da fast alle bekannten Maschen vertreten sind:


> *Betrifft: Ausstehende Zahlung - Androhung von Vollstreckungsmassnahmen*
> 
> Bitte lesen Sie sich diese Mail VOLLSTAENDIG und GRUENDLICH durch.
> 
> ...


Ich habe nur an wenigen Stellen editiert ("[***]") - der Rest ist Original C&P ... :wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2007)

*AW: Spammail mit Schufa-Drohung*

Aha ! Die Zahlung soll also bis zum 07.06.2006 erfolgen.... ich bekomm einen Schreikrampf


----------

